# Halloween!!!



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I know its still a bit early, but do any of you dress up your dog?


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Of course! I can't wait, we have three yorkies and are trying to find a theme for all of them that can include us too. Haha, we don't have kids so our dogs are our babies.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

alvin and the chipmunks!

duck tales?

i guess thats probably what everyone thinks of first haha. im obviously not too creative XD


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I have two girls and a boy. I was thinking Peter, Tinkerbell and Wendy. My Hubs and I could be the pirates. Lol, I hadn't thought of duck tales... I used to LOVE that show!!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

the boy ruins the charlies angels idea. hahaha.

i used to looove Duck Tales. Sad as it is, I can still sing the theme.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha me too!!
Are you going to dress up your fur baby?
BTW I love your Gandhi quote. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks! Those two are my fav quotes but I've been too lazy to do any type of signature. =)

I want to dress up my sibe pup...but theres not too many costumes for a bigger pup. =*( Unless I make it myself which I can already tell you, I will be too lazy to do haha


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Party City has a bunch of dog costumes. You could also google it. You never know what you could come up with. Maybe some kids costumes would fit your pooch? Those build a bear clothes fit my babies haha isn't that silly?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just tried some butterfly wings on my longer, mostly black small dog and he was the cutest thing ever!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate to throw a damper on this thread ... well, no not really. :smile:

I hate to see dogs dressed up in costumes any time of the year but particularly those hideous halloween outifits. It really greatly demeans them. These dogs are not furry little children. They are not meant to be dressed up in rediculous outifits. I was really upset one time when I saw two of the most regal Great Danes you ever saw dressed up to look like clowns.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I just tried some butterfly wings on my longer, mostly black small dog and he was the cutest thing ever!


We bought a kid size pink tutu and wings for one of our dogs at the dollar store, she wore them along with a pink feather boa. My hubby works at a nursing facility and brought her to work on halloween like that and the residents loved it. 
She doesn't seem to mind being dressed up silly and loves the attention she gets.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

My wife will be dressing up our dogs come halloween... She loves it. I also think my dogs like dressing up for some reason as well.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I hate to throw a damper on this thread ... well, no not really. :smile:
> 
> I hate to see dogs dressed up in costumes any time of the year but particularly those hideous halloween outifits. It really greatly demeans them. These dogs are not furry little children. They are not meant to be dressed up in rediculous outifits. I was really upset one time when I saw two of the most regal Great Danes you ever saw dressed up to look like clowns.


You're right, they aren't furry little children. But that doesn't mean we can't have some fun with them and dress them up once in a while. 

When we were kids we used to dress up our dogs. I put my younger sisters pajamas on one of the Dobermans when we had a bunch of friends over, it was hysterical. The dog didn't seem to mind and seemed to enjoy all the attention. If you think Great Danes look funny dressed like clowns, you should have seen Dobermans dressed in pink pajamas.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think they are ridiculous. My dogs seem to like wearing clothes. They walk around, head held high... pereening almost. If they acted like it was torture, tearing at the outfits, trying to take it off then I wouldn't dress them up. Maybe I will stop when I have kids, until then my furbabies are going glamorous! Lol :]


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Yorkie Mom said:


> I don't think they are ridiculous. My dogs seem to like wearing clothes. They walk around, head held high... pereening almost. If they acted like it was torture, tearing at the outfits, trying to take it off then I wouldn't dress them up. Maybe I will stop when I have kids, until then my furbabies are going glamorous! Lol :]


I've tried putting hats or silly things on other dogs that just don't like it, so I don't force the issue. Two of my dogs don't seem to mind at all, so I have my fun with them and they really do seem to enjoy it. So why not?


----------

